# PTC Pro/Engineer Wildfire 3.0/4.0 for Student



## phoenix86 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
in meinem Studium werde ich demnächst an einem 3D-CAD/CAM Kurs 
teilnehmen (müssen), nun wollte ich Fragen, ob jmd hier an eine
Studentenversion dieses Programms kommt? 

Für NRW gibt es eine Aktion des Herstellers an so eine Version für 20€ zu kommen, 
da ich aber in BW studiere besteht diese Möglichkeit für mich nicht!
(Habe mich mit der zuständigen Stelle schon kurzgeschlossen!)

Ich müsste direkt beim Hersteller 112,undpaarzerquetschte € löhnen
um an eine Einzelplatzlizenz zu kommen!


Zudem möchte ich gerne Wissen ob Pro/E unter folgender Hardware problemlos läuft 
bzw. wie ich es zum laufen bekomme?

Hardware: 
Intel C2D T7500 2,2GHz
Geforce 8600M GT 256MB
4096MB RAM
Win Vista Ultimate

THX im Voraus
phoenix


----------



## HeX (7. Oktober 2008)

laufen sollte es, da du es zum studium brauchst sollte es eine möglichkeit geben dies kostenlos bzw. vergünstigt direkt über deine uni zu beziehen.


----------



## Klutten (7. Oktober 2008)

Hast du dich denn schon einmal erkundigt, ob nicht die Schule/Uni/FH die Lizenz zur Verfügung stellt? Bei mir war das zumindest so. Die Frage einer Bereitstellung von jemandem hier aus dem Forum kannst du dir abschminken, da es nicht dem legalen Weg entspricht. Lizenzen werden immer personengebunden vergeben.

Einfachster Weg -> frag deinen Bildungsträger

...auf deiner Hardware wird ProE recht gut laufen, da du ja Anfangs eh keine riesigen Dateien händelst. Hast du ein 32 oder ein 64 Bit-Vista?


----------



## phoenix86 (8. Oktober 2008)

Sowohl als auch habe für Vista Ultimate nen 32 & 64bit Schlüssel!
Den 64er hab ich nur noch net mangels Treibersupport benutzt!
Wieso fragst du?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns hat hat es sich einer gekauft und ging dann unter der Hand rum.


----------



## GoZoU (8. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns gibt es das direkt von der Uni. Die DVD steht zum Download auf dem Uni-Server bereit, die Lizenz wird auch von der Uni vergeben. Wie Klutten schon sagte, einfach mal beim Bildungsträger nachfragen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------

